# Tech advice wanted re Kindle fire and micro SD card



## Danny McG (Jan 2, 2021)

I have from Santa got a shiny new Amazon fire 8 - it has 16gb of internal memory.

In my phone I have a  micro SD card, this has just over 3Gb of photos on it, will I be able to insert the SD card into the tablet and transfer those photos to the Fire memory?

I no longer have a PC or I'd have copied through that, what I'm trying to avoid is sticking my SD card in and then the Fire tablet auto-formatting it to make it suitable for Kindle and thus  deleting my photos.

Anyone?
Cheers


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 2, 2021)

Have you got your photos backed up anywhere? Just that if not, you could use your phone to copy them across to Google Photos as an emergency backup.

Additionally, if you're an Amazon Prime member, you can backup photos with your Amazon drive: Amazon Photos


----------



## Danny McG (Jan 2, 2021)

Brian G Turner said:


> Have you got your photos backed up anywhere? Just that if not, you could use your phone to copy them across to Google Photos as an emergency backup.
> 
> Additionally, if you're an Amazon Prime member, you can backup photos with your Amazon drive: Amazon Photos


Ah, that could be useful knowledge, I am an Amazon Prime member but I've never ever used Amazon Photos.
I'll have a little play about with it today to see how it works etc.
Cheers


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jan 2, 2021)

I'll be interested to hear how you get on with the Fire, Danny. I decided to spend my Christmas present money on a Kindle Paperwhite (after taking several days to decide between it, the Fire and a Kobo reader). It's due to arrive today, so I'm very excited. 

Up to now, I've always read ebooks on my phone, but old person eyesight means that in order to have the text big enough to read, I end up turning the pages every couple of paragraphs and it's giving me eyestrain. My arthritic hands are making it hard to hold real books (although I still prefer them to ebooks), and the eyesight is a problem there too. I can't wear reading glasses in bed when I'm reading myself to sleep, so the Kindle seemed like a good alternative. 

I'm slightly anxious, because it seemed like a lot of money to spend on a device that I already have, of sorts, but I closed my eyes and clicked on buy anyway. Now, I'm worrying in case it proves too heavy for the arthritic hands, or something of that sort. 

I'll also have to continue reading library books on my phone, because Kindles in the UK don't support the Libby app, but I have so many books on Kindle anyway that it seemed the most sensible option. I could in theory have read my kindle books on a Kobo device (which does let you ready library books), but it would have meant converting each book file using Calibre and a DeDRM plug-in and that seemed like a lot of hassle.


----------



## Danny McG (Jan 2, 2021)

Yeah, I've a massive amount of epub books on a usb drive as well that, hopefully, I'll port over to my kindle fire.
I've also got a load of kindle books that I can access on it now.
I modified the Fire system with APK stuff so it's now got Google play store, this then let me download and install my usual ebook reading app.
 I've been reading on my phone as well (and increasing my font size!)


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 3, 2021)

I have an old first generation  fire  HD and I love it. It’s great in many ways but one word of warning. I recently had to reset to factory defaults (first time ever since I bought it).  If you ever have to do this then please note that everything you have loaded on to it is wiped. It’s very important, as Brian says, to backup your stuff.


----------



## Danny McG (Jan 5, 2021)

Success, all photos now on it but also backed up on Google Drive.
And I got hundreds of ebooks saved in the memory, these access very easily through the app I downloaded.
And I have a load of kindle books if I click on that icon instead.

It's much easier reading on this, a lot more words on the screen but the Fire doesn't feel heavier or more cumbersome than my phone.

Happy


----------

